# where would you get those slate food bowls?



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Sep 17, 2011)

So I wanted to get a new food bowl for my tort since he's starting to get bigger then his other one and he usaully likes to sit on the foot while he's eating it. I wanted to get the like slate kinda one that looks like some kind of marble. If you don't know what it looks like it's like a really flat brick but it's not a brick. So where would I buy those? Also what should I put inside my tort's house to keep him entertained? He seems to get bored and wants to climb since he keeps climbing on top of his cuttlebone and then over and over again. Also where would I get those stuff?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 17, 2011)

The slate I get is tiles from Home Depot. I provide my torts different toys to play with. They like red balls, so start off with ping pong balls and paint it red, then buy a red baseball sized ball then a red volley ball and Bob now has a red soccer ball. Get bird toys when they are small and just use your imagination from there...


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought home depot would sell them too...I don't think he's big enough for a baseball though :3 also is this a negative or positive thing? When ever I stick my finger inside he would chase it and try to bite it. Is that cause he's bored or is it cause he doesn't like my hand in there?


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 17, 2011)

He associates your hand with food so he will bite you because he knows where the food comes from he just expects food!


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Sep 18, 2011)

oh  thought it was like he doesn't like my hand. i made him run in circles yesterday :3


----------



## Tom (Sep 18, 2011)

You can also get slate or flagstone by the pound from any local landscaping supply place.

Personally I like terra cotta plant saucers too. They are heavy, so they don't tip when they step on the edge, they are somewhat abrasive for traction and wearing down the beak, and the shallow lip helps keep the food in and the substrate out.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 18, 2011)

You can use tiles from B&Q and other DIY stores.
At the moment I use a plastic plant pot dish as squirt is only little but plan on using a terracotta one when she is only.
They are the perfect thing for feed on. Make good soaking bowls/water dishes too because you can get a range of depths and sizes


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 18, 2011)

Tom said:


> Personally I like terra cotta plant saucers too. They are heavy, so they don't tip when they step on the edge, they are somewhat abrasive for traction and wearing down the beak, and the shallow lip helps keep the food in and the substrate out.



This is what I use also. The only thing I don't like about using tiles is that my tortoise would often push his off into the substrate- and then eat dirt-covered greens


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 18, 2011)

I got mine from home depot, think they were less the $3 a piece...


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Sep 18, 2011)

hmm the terra cotta saucers seems neat! If I see them at the store then I might get that instead of the tiles.


----------



## Tom (Sep 18, 2011)

I get my terra cotta saucers from Lowes. They are around $2-6, depending on size.


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Sep 18, 2011)

would I be able to use them as water dishes too? I don't like the one I have right now I don't really like how it was made.


----------



## Tom (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, that is what I recommend most for water dishes. Just move some substrate out of the way and semi-bury the bowl so the lip is flush with the substrate.


----------



## DixieParadise (Sep 18, 2011)

Terra Cotta saucers come in about 5 sizes.. from small to very large. I like to turn one upside down and sink it into the substrate for a flat surface...I have two paving blocks in my enclosure now to feed on. My torties seem okay with them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 18, 2011)

Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> I thought home depot would sell them too...I don't think he's big enough for a baseball though :3 also is this a negative or positive thing? When ever I stick my finger inside he would chase it and try to bite it. Is that cause he's bored or is it cause he doesn't like my hand in there?



I also suggested painted ping pong balls too, did you miss that? Or unpainted ping pong balls. Put a small ball in there for him and a piece of crumpled up paper. They will play with a lot of different things. Use your imagination...


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I have a ping pong ball but I kinda lost it so I gotta find it now and for the paper I'm kinda worried he might eat it or get a papercut


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2011)

We get ours from the home Depot and Lowes. The glazed are better.


----------

